
Discovery May Help Treat Obesity - ph0rque
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/30/science/30fat.html?_r=2&ref=health
======
stonehands
Somehow I feel that eating less food and higher quality food, paired with an
active lifestyle may be a better treatment for obesity than trying to control
proteins which turn on/off cellular fat types.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Yeah, but your solution doesn't make money, and doesn't appeal to the average
fat guy watching American Idol.

------
jakewolf
So will eating fewer calories and whole foods and grains.

------
gabeybaby
I was certain that the contents of this article were to be "Diet and
exercise."

------
foobar2k
"Treat" obesity? That makes it sound like a disease, or something outside a
person's control. Now I understand that some people are more genetically
predisposed to become obese, but people treating it like a disease is part of
the problem.

------
darkxanthos
We've known how to wire jaws shut for a long time. This seems about how to
make doctors' wallets fatter more than anything.

EDIT: typo

